# Got "Fitted" today...it's the BEST WAY!!!



## mrbillinoc (Dec 4, 2006)

I just got my new driver....AFTER getting properly fitted. I don't think ANYONE should buy before doing this! I've been working on really "slowing" my speed and tempo so I thought I might need a driver change. The PING Tour Van was here and they were great! Yeah, they sell Ping, but they had a bunch of other clubs as well. Their main concern was getting me the right shaft / loft combo that was best for me, then I could go buy whatever I wanted from any brand knowing the right shaft / loft I needed. 

I warmed up real good and then got tested. My swing speed averaged 91MPH. I hit around 70 balls with about 12 diferent drivers. What did I end up with? A Ping Rapture, 10.5, Aldila NVS 350-R 65, cut down 3'4 of an inch. It turns out that the fitting process also takes into consideration your swing-plane, thus the reason for me getting the club cut down.

Just to give you an idea of how FAR I was off before (and I'm a 8 hdcp)I was hitting a 8.5, stiff shaft, low-launch club....and I thought THAT was good...boy, was I wrong!!! They even suggested the Titlelist DT Solo ball for me, as they said it was the best match for me.

Do yourself a favor.....if you are going to buy a new driver....GET FITTED!!!


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds like a lot of fun and you got a new club in the process. Congratulations!


----------

